# NKP ratio



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have read that there is a ratio but I'm not sure. What is the ratio?


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

This seems like what you are looking for. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=2390
N ratio or NO3O4 ratio? On fertilizing...


----------

